# Sony mp3 player



## jan48384 (Sep 14, 2008)

when I try to charge my mp3 the screen turns on but the player won't play or shut down, It won't charge and it won't turn off, I tried resetting it and that doesn't work, I tried unhooking it and rehooking it to the computer and nothing seems to work? I have checked the hold button and it is not on hold?


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

How long have you had the player? It should still have some sort of warranty on it. If it fails within a certain time, you are usually entitled to a full replacement or refund.


----------

